# Elgin



## Pedals Past (Aug 6, 2022)

Restoring or completing a 39-42 Elgin bike we have four important items 
1. Headbadge - pretty clean
2. NoS Elgin brake arm 
3. NOS thombstone reflector
4. Used Thombstone reflector 
5. NOS Carrier can light bulb lens and can 

bid by reference number or state complete package each item or all buyer pays $10 usps shipping ff/pp


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 6, 2022)

50


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 6, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> 50



for what # item nd for all


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 6, 2022)

sorry, I thought it was for all. 
How about 40 for #5?


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 6, 2022)

deal #5 $50 shipped usps


----------



## BRad90 (Aug 6, 2022)

10 on 2?


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 6, 2022)

BRad90 said:


> 10 on 2?



nd


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 13, 2022)

$20,00
3. NOS thombstone reflector


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 14, 2022)

ND


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 14, 2022)

65

5


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 14, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> 65
> 
> 5



That sold I might have another somewhere


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 14, 2022)

Pedals Past said:


> Restoring or completing a 39-42 Elgin bike we have four important items
> 1. Headbadge - pretty clean
> 2. NoS Elgin brake arm
> 3. NOS thombstone reflector
> ...



#5 is SOLD


----------

